# Black Phantom



## biker (Apr 25, 2021)

Does this look like a 1995 repop or is it original? I have no serial number yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2021)

Probably original since the 95 didn't have the clover chain ring. Exceptional pictures! Some of the best I've ever seen!      Maybe an original that has been redone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yea crap pics but I suspect original with wrong seat. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 26, 2021)

May be for blur but top bar pin strips look too fat, darts too short on top and bottom bars and too curved on frame and fork. .


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 26, 2021)

Jeff54 said:


> May be for blur but top bar pin strips look to fat, darts too short on top and bottom bars and too curved on frame and fork. .



I agree , I'm no expert but the darts look wonkey


----------



## HARPO (Apr 26, 2021)

Here's my 100th Anniversary Phantom for comparison...


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 26, 2021)

I don’t think any Phantom’s had a six hole rack. I believe they were all four hole racks to accommodate the rack tail light. Someone probably put the wrong rack on along the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

p51mustang55 said:


> I don’t think any Phantom’s had a six hole rack. I believe they were all four hole racks to accommodate the rack tail light. Someone probably put the wrong rack on along the way.



A lot of Phantoms had six hole racks especially after 1954 when a lot of the standard Phantom parts started becoming options. V/r Shawn


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> A lot of Phantoms had six hole racks especially after 1954 when a lot of the standard Phantom parts started becoming options. V/r Shawn



Thanks for the education on that Shawn. Good to know.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

1955 (only year) girls Phantoms. Some of the girls bikes did have the taillight though. V/r Shawn


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 26, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> 1955 (only year) girls Phantoms. Some of the girls bikes did have the taillight though. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1399029



Very nice! Can you tell me if the seats on 1950 Phantom’s were the same as years after? A copy of an advertisement I have shows the 1950 Phantom with an early Mesinger saddle.


----------



## ADReese (Apr 26, 2021)

I believe some of the early phantoms had a regular mesinger saddle. I had a 1950 with a standard saddle.


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 26, 2021)

ADReese said:


> I believe some of the early phantoms had a regular mesinger saddle. I had a 1950 with a standard saddle.



Appreciate the info on this. I’m more of a fan of the earlier Mesinger saddles. I have no doubt the standard one you see on Phantoms is comfortable but I have never liked the look. I have a 1950 Phantom that was missing it’s original seat that’s why I asked.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 26, 2021)

I noticed repro fenders on it for sure...who knows what else is lurking on it repoppyville


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2021)

p51mustang55 said:


> Appreciate the info on this. I’m more of a fan of the earlier Mesinger saddles. I have no doubt the standard one you see on Phantoms is comfortable but I have never liked the look. I have a 1950 Phantom that was missing it’s original seat that’s why I asked.



This might be of interest to you... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/phantom-reference-thread.145000/


----------



## billygoat! (May 1, 2021)

My Wife's all-original (except for replacement Rocket-Ray, tires & grips) 54 Panther, is 100% identical, except for the sleek Phantom fender-light. The only reasoning I can think of, is for price point. With a Phantom light, Schwinn would have been obligated to sell it at the higher (men's Phantom) price, and therefor limiting sales. Unlike girls, boys were "determined" to specifically have a Phantom, and they, or their parents, would pay the higher price. The manufacturing cost difference, couldn't have been more than a dollar, in those times. Yet the girl's Panther sold for at least $10 less, I believe. Never did we have a girl shopper, enter my Dad's Schwinn/Rudge store, looking for anything specific. Once they viewed the bikes, they'd usually choose a white and pink Debutante.  In 1966 & 67, he sold an IDENTICAL (*776) *quantity of Schwinn's, each of those two years. In the 10 years that he was a dealer,
there was _ONLY ONE WARRANTY CLAIM!!!_  That single warranty was the result of extremely abusive operation of the bike.


----------



## billygoat! (May 1, 2021)

My Wife's blue & turquoise Panther, at right. (Site wouldn't accept a bike-only photo, I just took. "File too large".


----------



## tjl (May 1, 2021)

biker said:


> Does this look like a 1995 repop or is it original? I have no serial number yet.
> 
> View attachment 1398853
> 
> ...


----------



## tjl (May 1, 2021)

billygoat! said:


> My Wife's blue & turquoise Panther, at right. (Site wouldn't accept a bike-only photo, I just took. "File too large".
> 
> View attachment 1402204



I think it is an original I have a Repro that I took out of a box and the fork bolt is not offset want to buy it located in Chicago?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

tjl said:


> I think it is an original I have a Repro that I took out of a box and the fork bolt is not offset want to buy it located in Chicago?



You're gonna sell here the rules say you need to start a separate thread in the bikes for sale section and list a price, photo(s), and location. V/r Shawn


----------



## billygoat! (May 1, 2021)

Nobody mentioned or wants to sell anything, for any price.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

I was replying to @tjl and this sure seemed like someone trying to sell something  "want to buy it located in Chicago?"


----------



## Neal405 (May 3, 2021)

@tjl why don't you post some new and better pictures?


----------

